# Rave: There Will Be Brawl



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

Cant believe I only now come back to this live series
http://therewillbebrawl.com/
now excuse me going back to enjoying this series


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 14, 2010)

You realize Nintendo is going to sue them right?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> You realize Nintendo is going to sue them right?


yet they didnt sue IGN when they used LoZ for their April Fools movie idea

So I doubt it


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 14, 2010)

They got ballz.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

cool ^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> They got ballz.


and so does everyone else who done parodies of Nintendo's work


----------



## Azbulldog (Feb 14, 2010)

What am I watching?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> What am I watching?


I have no idea @_@ just addicted


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and so does everyone else who done parodies of Nintendo's work


 

Yeah, but Nintendo tends to sue them if the get carred away.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Yeah, but Nintendo tends to sue them if the get carred away.


I havent heard a case when they did though


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 14, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> You realize Nintendo is going to sue them right?



Depends if they can legitimately claim that the material was used in parodied manner.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> yet they didnt sue IGN when they used LoZ for their April Fools movie idea
> 
> So I doubt it



It's a not for profit parody, a cease and desist or lawsuit would be a waste of time.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 14, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> It's a not for profit parody, a cease and desist or lawsuit would be a waste of time.



And money.

And we know how Nintendo loves money.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I havent heard a case when they did though


 

They try to sue people at http://www.theherooftime.com/


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> They try to sue people at http://www.theherooftime.com/


and yet nintendo didnt sue as the movie was already done and wasnt for profit


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

The series was awesome.  Had some moments of awesome, (near) tearjerkers (



Spoiler



Did I do good?


), did some good morbid scenes, had a few "famous" people in it (How many of you noticed Wario is played by Kamina's English VA?), and so on.

Definitely a great series.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

I find the captain falcon parts funny....lol hes gay but still uber powerful


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I find the captain falcon parts funny....lol hes gay but still uber powerful


I'm sure you enjoyed the "SHUT THE FUCK UP NAVI!" bit too.

Gone through the whole thing finally?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I'm sure you enjoyed the "SHUT THE FUCK UP NAVI!" bit too.
> 
> Gone through the whole thing finally?


yea, a lot of Meme/sayings made it funny and enjoyable gonna rewatch it again =3


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> yea, a lot of Meme/sayings made it funny and enjoyable gonna rewatch it again =3



Never thought you'd see 



Spoiler



Game and watch


 as an Eldritch Horror, did you?  Or 



Spoiler



Kirby, Ness, and Lucas


?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Never thought you'd see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually I rather like those Twists specially at the end with Ness and Lucas


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome series shame its over though


Lazydabear said:


> You realize Nintendo is going to sue them right?





Lazydabear said:


> Yeah, but Nintendo tends to sue them if the get carred away.


No... what they are doing is allowable by the "fair usage" sections of copyright law.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Awesome series shame its over though
> 
> No... what they are doing is allowable by the "fair usage" sections of copyright law.


to which why they didnt sue em as they agree to not distrubute or sell

its non profit


----------

